# Do you believe in an afterlife?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

if yes, based on what evidence? 

please describe this afterlife


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't know, and I'm fairly content in not really knowing (or feeling I know) for sure. So I didn't vote.

However, it will be kind of disappointing if this is it. Then again, I guess I won't be around to be dissappointed.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Not only do I believe in "after life", I believe in "before life". No proof, nor do I want any.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Eh...no.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I believe in some form, that some part of us will exist forever, I don't think anything ever truly goes away completely Luckily we won't be aware that the afterlife never ends, and that time is infinite therefore we would be miserable for eternity. Infinity is the scariest thought in the world to me


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I would really like to think so, but I can't say there's any good reason for me to feel that there is. It's a nice thought though. 

I hope there's a heaven. I think I'm more open to the idea of reincarnation based on the Big Bang theory and how if that process were to repeat itself I could see that as something similar to Hinduism's concept of Brahman.


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 13, 2010)

No. I think people only believe in stuff like that cause they're afraid to die. But living forever is worse than dying in my opinion. But who knows?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, I have been helped by people in my fanily who are no longer with us. My father is the latest example. Over three years have passed since he died, and I feel like he is watching out for me. I would like to be one of them angels roaming around helping people.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Fitzer said:


> No. I think people only believe in stuff like that cause they're afraid to die. But living forever is worse than dying in my opinion. But who knows?


Living on Earth forever would be worse than dying, for sure. But living in Heaven? A constant state of pure bliss? Hmmm, I can't see how I'd ever get sick of that.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Absolutely not.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

LaRibbon said:


> I believe something like this. That our 'energy' has always existed and always will...though I don't know what it is or where it goes exactly. Not sure if I'm making sense, but it's what I believe.


Yep, I know what you're saying, I figure we won't have this type of conscious life we have now, but our "soul" or whatever you'd like to call it moves on.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

It is an interesting topic. I haven't read much about it. From what I know, it does not seem likely. Near death experiences (visions, out of body experiences) have been used as evidence for afterlife but they can be explained by normal processes. Other than this, there really isn't any convincing proof that afterlife exists.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I dont believe in heaven or hell but i believe there's somewhere you go that's neutral untill your reincarnated.Basically the old pagan underworld its just the realm of the dead. I don't believe in endless reincarnation or reincarnation into animals only human into human but i think you get too live a few different lifetimes and if your soul is really evil its destroyed or if you live too many lifetimes it gets retired.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

I don't, and because of that the idea of dying is terrifying. :afr


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Yes i do. I would be dead already if i didn't.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Infinity is the scariest thought in the world to me


^This. Unfortunately, I'm not so sure about the "not being aware of it" part. I'm not religious at all really, but after reading about NDE's and how human consciousness and the perception of time are so dynamic, the possibility of an "eternal afterlife" doesn't seem so far-fetched to me. I find it very disturbing.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

shadowmask said:


> ^This. Unfortunately, I'm not so sure about the "not being aware of it" part. I'm not religious at all really, but after reading about NDE's and how human consciousness and the perception of time are so dynamic, the possibility of an "eternal afterlife" doesn't seem so far-fetched to me. I find it very disturbing.


 I'm glad I'm not the only one to feel this way, just eternity with no ****ing end scares the **** out of me. NO END!!!!!!!!!!! god that is freaky, I really hope I'm wrong though, it used to freak the crap out of me and keep me awake at night thinking about it, now I just try and keep my mind as far away from that crap as possible, think happy thoughts!


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

bowlingpins said:


> It is an interesting topic. I haven't read much about it. From what I know, it does not seem likely. Near death experiences (visions, out of body experiences) have been used as evidence for afterlife but they can be explained by normal processes. Other than this, there really isn't any convincing proof that afterlife exists.


They cannot be explained by normal processes. I read a book about NDEs. Evidence of the Afterlife by Jeffrey Long, came out this year. He talks about different explanations scientific skeptics have for NDEs, but those explanations the skeptics talk about are not what the people experience during NDEs, they are the opposite of what the skeptics describe. Example, explain why blind people (blind from birth) are able to have see during a NDE, they are able to see their own bodies, the doctors, nurses that are in the room trying to resuscitate them.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I have no idea. I kinda hope there is some sort of afterlife where all of my questions can be answered.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

After what? :um


----------



## PickaxeMellie (Jan 22, 2010)

No. That's okay with me though. This life is enough for me.


----------



## El Sonador (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

No, maam.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I've never needed to really look for hardcore evidence. I don't really think of it as afterlife...I just think of it as a continuation of life, existence. I believe in reincarnation but not as animals...I think we always come back as human beings when we're not done learning whatever it is we need to learn about life and ourselves and others. I don't think we become angels. You're either an angel or you're not an angel. I think that there's natural life and supernatural life and we get both experiences. If we really die, just cease to exist...I don't know when it would happen...at the end of this cycle of life, at the end of multiple cycles, everyone at once in the future...never...don't know!

What I think, though, doesn't mean that's how it is. I recognize that I could be totally off base. But I don't mind that. It doesn't bother me. Other people don't have to have the same thoughts either. It's an interesting topic to ponder.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

TheDaffodil said:


> I've never needed to really look for hardcore evidence. I don't really think of it as afterlife...I just think of it as a continuation of life, existence. I believe in reincarnation but not as animals...I think we always come back as human beings when we're not done learning whatever it is we need to learn about life and ourselves and others. I don't think we become angels. You're either an angel or you're not an angel. I think that there's natural life and supernatural life and we get both experiences. If we really die, just cease to exist...I don't know when it would happen...at the end of this cycle of life, at the end of multiple cycles, everyone at once in the future...never...don't know!
> 
> What I think, though, doesn't mean that's how it is. I recognize that I could be totally off base. But I don't mind that. It doesn't bother me. Other people don't have to have the same thoughts either. It's an interesting topic to ponder.


Do you think everyone is reincarnated? I don't. That would mean that the human population on earth must be much higher than what it is if everyone that ever existed were to be reincarnated. I read a book about children with memories of past lives, only a few children have these memories and talk about it only at certain ages. How do you think people are chosen to be reincarnated and why only these people?

And most importantly, where are they (the souls) between the time the person they claim they have memories of died and the time they were born? A lot of these children recall memories of people that recently died, about 2 years or so. Only a few have memories of this time, after the person dies, the book I read says that some can recall the funeral of the person that died, meaning that consciousness exists after death.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

It's just crazy to me personaly how anyone can believe in this kind of thing in this day and age. It makes no sense to me on so many levels. It's a religion and control tool for unfreed people that don't want to see truth.

That's how I see it sorry, please don't bash. Feeling crap.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Based on evidence? what evidence? I have no effin clue lol. I believe no one else does either. Whatever happens, happens. And I'm okay with that. More important things to worry about. Such as the present time. I'll deal with the afterlife shenanigans when he time comes man don't rush me yo! xD


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

ShinAkuma said:


> Do you think everyone is reincarnated? I don't. That would mean that the human population on earth must be much higher than what it is if everyone that ever existed were to be reincarnated. I read a book about children with memories of past lives, only a few children have these memories and talk about it only at certain ages. How do you think people are chosen to be reincarnated and why only these people?
> 
> And most importantly, where are they (the souls) between the time the person they claim they have memories of died and the time they were born? A lot of these children recall memories of people that recently died, about 2 years or so. Only a few have memories of this time, after the person dies, the book I read says that some can recall the funeral of the person that died, meaning that consciousness exists after death.


I think we stop being reincarnated at some point whenever our journeys are over and I think sometimes people don't need to be reincarnated cuz they got what they needed in one lifetime. I think some new people are probably created or born or whatever. I think that you're only reincarnated when you feel like you need more knowledge. We decide that and we work it out choosing who are families are gonna be, what kind of challenges we wanna overcome...so yeah, we decide if we need to be reincarnated. It's not something that just happens to us without any choice.

I like to think people just float around in the Universe...fanciful thoughts, haha. Or maybe they stumble into some other plane of existence? Hmmm.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Yes.

Evidence: The _Divine Comedy_.


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

Why are people so concerned with what happens after death?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Star Zero said:


> Why are people so concerned with what happens after death?


Because the thought of life ending terrifies them. Endless life is paradise sounds so nifty, doesn't it?

As for the poll question, NO.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

> Adrenaline rushes, pain, sex, eating, other kinds of pleasure, would be mere simulations if one was immortal.


that's your idea of afterlife. whether or not there is an afterlife, i wouldn't expect it to be much like our reality. Besides, there are greater, more meaningful things to life than just pure pleasure.

I'm fascinated by those who fear eternal existence. Fear is a survival instinct. I don't see how you could have fear with immortality.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

No... I'm surprised at the results though.


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes. Some people seem surprised that belief in an afterlife is still relevant in this day and age. Those people baffle me. The idea of the immortality of the soul can never become outdated.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

blc1 said:


> Yes. Some people seem surprised that belief in an afterlife is still relevant in this day and age. Those people baffle me. The idea of the immortality of the soul can never become outdated.


Yes it is something that's pretty hard to disprove and actually seems more logical if you use the laws of this world into creating a theory for afterlife.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

MichaelWesten said:


> I'm not trying to start an argument, but are you saying that having an afterlife is more logical than thinking otherwise? Or am I just misunderstanding you?


It depends how you define "afterlife", as I'm not talking about a religious example of how the afterlife is supposedly going to turn out. But I believe in a never ending sequence of life, and that even after death our soul or spirit(whatever you'd like to label it) will move on and be in another state of conscious from where we are now. If you'd like to call that an afterlife, than I'd say it seems very plausible to me.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Do you mean life after death? Sure i do, but knowing my luck i would come back as ME! And i would continue to deal with my SA and other mental issues


----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

im actually hoping for an afterlife, cause that life must be better than the one im living now.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Not sure.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i don't believe in any kind of dualism or alternate world. it seems a bit silly to me. if your soul exists in some other world then it wouldn't have any access to the material world. and if your soul is a material thing then its not really that special and theres no reason that it wouldn't die with the rest of you.

after i'm dead i think the stuff that i was made of wont magically disappear and also the stuff i did while i was alive changed the world. thats not really an afterlife though.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

No, I don't see any reason to believe that your consciousness will continue to exist once the brain is dead. Simply put, there is no evidence so I don't believe it. (or the evidence is extremely poor, like near-death experiences, which can be replicated in the lab)


----------



## waytoblue (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't think so. I'd love eternal happiness after death but I find it hard to believe. But who knows hey?


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

ShinAkuma said:


> They cannot be explained by normal processes. I read a book about NDEs. Evidence of the Afterlife by Jeffrey Long, came out this year. He talks about different explanations scientific skeptics have for NDEs, but those explanations the skeptics talk about are not what the people experience during NDEs, they are the opposite of what the skeptics describe. Example, explain why blind people (blind from birth) are able to have see during a NDE, they are able to see their own bodies, the doctors, nurses that are in the room trying to resuscitate them.


To imply that visual experiences in the blind is evidence for an afterlife is an argument from ignorance.

Beyond that, there is also a scientific explanation for these experiences. Vision is not only constructed in the eyes. Neural impulses travel from the eyes through the lateral geniculate nucleus (LGN) into the occipital cortex (simplified explanation, but the point comes across). The LGN has to sort out visual signals and the visual cortex in the occipital lobe interprets them. This is where vision is truly "created" in the brain. Blindness or damage to the eyes does not preclude hallucinations. See Charles Bonnet syndrome. Also, if you block out visual stimuli for long enough in sighted people, you can induce hallucinations as well. The visual cortex can be activated without input from the eyes.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one to feel this way, just eternity with no ****ing end scares the **** out of me. NO END!!!!!!!!!!! god that is freaky, I really hope I'm wrong though, it used to freak the crap out of me and keep me awake at night thinking about it, now I just try and keep my mind as far away from that crap as possible, think happy thoughts!


It used to really scare me too. The thought of going to a place called hell where I would suffer with no end...it's too terrifying to even think about and I hope it's not true.


----------



## Wrangler (Oct 3, 2010)

I hope there is an afterlife. I want there to be something more, almost like this life is a school to allow us to become the best person we can be and then we go on out into a true existence. 

Of course there could be none, but the hope of possibly seeing loved ones again in some fashion isn't chaining my life, so why not hold on to it?


----------



## velvet1 (Aug 11, 2010)

Yes I believe in the afterlife. To me its called home, that is all. Not heaven or hell. We can choose are own hell, if the soul chooses not to forgive its mistakes. Sometimes souls that don't believe that there is no afterlife or if something dramatic happened are sometimes stuck. Could be why they're phenomenons of ghosts that are stuck or just don't want to leave this place. 

From what I've read from Michael Newtons book, 'The Journey of Souls', 'Destiny of Souls' and his other books. A lot of the information of the after life makes a lot sense. We come here to remember what we have forgotten. Once we die, we remember....


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

i believe in the hindu/buddhist birth and death cycle. the physical world is an illusory appearance within the deeper reality that underlies it. although everything we experience while here is through the brain, existence itself is not dependent upon it and that is why experience continues on after the death of the body. 

as the red hot chili peppers put it "you can die but you're never dead".


----------



## Tall Steph (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes, but I believe that all of our souls have lessons to learn before we reach that place. If unable to learn everythingin one life time, that soul is reincarnated until the lesson is learned.


----------



## Hey Yo (Sep 21, 2010)

No, it's just something we made up to cope with our foreknowledge of our own deaths... The only somewhat plausible version of an "afterlife" that I know of is the theory that in the moments preceding death, the body releases neurochemicals which simulate the experience of an afterlife/eternity. I haven't given up hope completely on that score, but it does sound far-fetched to me.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

it's not something just made up to cope, that much is for certain. consider the idea of hell for example, i think non existence is much more comforting. the idea that death isn't the end can actually be quite an unsettling thought, especially for those who do not believe in heaven or don't think that they are going to heaven. for many, non existence would be the easy way out, vs facing one's karma.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

In terms of religion and beliefs, I would much rather die in battle and heroism with a sword in my hand and go to the golden hall to drink with my fellow comrades than to live a life of well adjusted morality and natural repression/deprivation of the human needs and desires, which is what the religion of christianity and god seems to imply.

But rationally, I understand that each one of these notions/beliefs are about as rational as the other. I might as well believe in the spaghetti-monster.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

In terms of answering the question at hand, I am neither here nor there, because it is impossible for me to prove or disprove that there might be an afterlife or otherwise.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

We might just end up floating in an unconscious state of inexistence, much the same as we were before life. Can we remember anything?? No, so there's nothing to prove there and nothing to know about what happens after life because it is an exponential question: one which will likely remain unanswered for the rest of human days.


----------



## Hey Yo (Sep 21, 2010)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> it's not something just made up to cope, that much is for certain. consider the idea of hell for example, i think non existence is much more comforting. the idea that death isn't the end can actually be quite an unsettling thought, especially for those who do not believe in heaven or don't think that they are going to heaven. for many, non existence would be the easy way out, vs facing one's karma.


Hell and karma are also simply coping mechanisms, invented to answer the problem of evil.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

what isn't a coping mechanism then?


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

All belief about the unknown could be called a coping mechanism. It's said that nature abhors a vacuum -- then man abhors a vacuum in his knowledge. And he will fill it with whatever he pleases. It is easier to have false beliefs than say "I don't know." Even pigeons are superstitious.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

true but something being a coping mechanism doesn't necessarily make it any more or less likely to be true.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> true but something being a coping mechanism doesn't necessarily make it any more or less likely to be true.


I didn't say it did.


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

I believe in karma and reincarnation but excluding all beliefs and Hindu philosophy..
I believe in an afterlife because everything is simply made of energy and as we know energy is neither created nor destroyed, it can only change form or be transformed from one state to another..this is a very simple concept but true and does not require beliefs but rather observation...everything in the world changes form but the energy is always there..in the same sense you never really die you just change your form

If a caterpillar can change to a butterfly..then i don't see why i can't change to batman..lol






But my best proof for an afterlife was the OBEs i had..once you have an OBE you'll understand how your soul/consciousness/energy does not depend on your body at all for existence

Your body is only like a shell that protects you and limits you..it's not really "you"...and what you think of death is simply your freedom and liberation from your body, ego and false beliefs about reality..but if you fail to realize this at the moment of death because of your attachments to the physical world you will be reincarnated again in another form..

We pretty much die everyday and come back to life the next morning..death is only a state of mind or actually the state of no mind..the reason why we fear death so much is because we are afraid of losing what we have..because we are attached so much to our beliefs and desires which is also why we are all suffering


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Scorpius said:


> I believe in an afterlife because everything is simply made of energy.


E=MC^2. No mass no energy.



> But my best proof for an afterlife was the OBEs i had..once you have an OBE you'll understand how your soul/consciousness/energy does not depend on your body at all for existence


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

Belshazzar said:


> I didn't say it did.


i'm aware, i didn't mean for that comment to be directed at you.


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

Belshazzar said:


>


you don't have anything to say about the validity of "my own experience"...neither do these stupid scientists trying to disprove the validity of OBE experiences by calling it just imaginations..

They don't even know WTH they are talking about..there's a difference between imaginations, hallucinations, dreams and OBEs..what they talk about is totally different from an OBE..it doesn't even represent what an OBE is like..

The experiments they are doing describes something called Hypnagogic imagery or hallucinations not an OBE..and there's a big difference..this is terribly ignorant

BTW everybody experiences hypnagogic hallucinations before falling asleep and as soon as they wake up..it's perfectly normal and doesn't mean you're hallucinating or "crazy"..


----------



## xtina (Jan 3, 2010)

it doesn't matter what i believe or what you believe. no one really knows.
i hope it ends.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Scorpius said:


> Snip


So you're saying out-of-body experiences are impossible during hypnagogic or hypnopompic states?

Shermer said he felt like he was coming out of his body. Why is his experience not valid? Guess he's just a stupid scientist.


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

Stupid scientists...always trying to mess with our belief systems by using their satanic methods to minimize human bias...


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

Belshazzar said:


> So you're saying out-of-body experiences are impossible during hypnagogic or hypnopompic states?


The OBEs usually come "after" the hypnagogic state..and they are characterized by the energy in your body vibrating in zig-zag like motion and "knowing" that your consciousness is leaving the body..you are full aware that this is not just a hallucination or another dream..when you experience it you just understand and realize the validity of life after death and your view on everything changes..

But it doesn't matter what anyone say about OBEs or NDEs to prove life after death because stories are not proof..you can only understand it once you experience it for yourself and know what it's really like then you can make your own judgment..

Basically, neither I, scientists or anyone can prove or disproof this to you..you have to find out yourself..


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Scorpius said:


> The OBEs usually come "after" the hypnagogic state..and they are characterized by the energy in your body vibrating in zig-zag like motion and "knowing" that your consciousness is leaving the body..you are full aware that this is not just a hallucination or another dream..when you experience it you just understand and realize the validity of life after death and your view on everything changes..
> 
> But it doesn't matter what anyone say about OBEs or NDEs to prove life after death because stories are not proof..you can only understand it once you experience it for yourself and know what it's really like then you can make your own judgment..
> 
> Basically, neither I or scientists can prove or disproof this to you..you have to find out yourself..


If OBEs come after the hypnagogic state, they are dreams (hypnagogia refers to the period before you fall asleep). Many people would also disagree. They have had OBEs before sleep and while waking up. Are their experiences invalid?

I have no idea what you are talking about when you say energy moves in a zig-zag motion.

Now you backpedal and say OBEs are not proof of the afterlife after you said they could be? Which is it?

I never claimed that Shermer's experiment disproves the afterlife -- simply that an OBE can be induced by artificial means.

I have had my own OBE after hitting my head on concrete. "My friend" had a few more on certain illicit substances. It says nothing about an afterlife.


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

Belshazzar:

Dreams do come after the hypnagogic state later on during REM sleep but they are different from OBEs...and i never said OBEs come "only" after the hypnagogic state..i was only answering your question and clearifying that OBEs is not = hypnagogic state

Again that video is not even about OBE and that's my only problem with it..it describes how they induced the "hypnagogic state" not an OBE with artificial means 

An OBE is a proof to "me" not to you..i'm only sharing my personal experience and believes about the after life (thought we were allowed to in this thread..) you are free to believe whatever you want..OBEs and NDEs can be a proof to some skeptics if they "experienced" it for themselves, if not then they are still free to believe whatever they want..everyone has his own believes..there are no absolute proof or disproof of believes..but it would not make much sense to me if someone had an OBE and still thinks when he dies he's gonna cease to exist..

Well i hope we can agree to disagree because I'm done here


----------



## Nonexistence Forever (Apr 2, 2014)

Everything about the mind can be lost by damaging the brain, the whole brain is damaged upon death (every neuron dies), the mind then disappears.

If the self doesn't exist when you're unconscious (such as deep sleep) because enough neurons aren't communicating, then why should the self exist after death when there's no communication at all because every neuron has died?

"An afterlife is the imaginary concept that one's disembodied consciousness will magically leave the body _post mortem_. As modern neuroscience has shown, consciousness can be reduced to neuron interactions [citation needed], so if they go, you go. *****ing about it isn't going to change anything."

"According to neuroscientific views, the mind, with the components of memories, creativity, beliefs and opinions that form a person's identity, is a component of the functioning brain.[1] During brain death, which is typically bound to occur in as few as 3 minutes after cardiac arrest,[2] all brain function halts permanently. If the soul is a part of the mind, it would cease to exist at brain death. In the scientific context, there is nothing of one's personality that can exist outside of the biological framework which could float off to some happy place, or live a new life, nothing that could live "after life.""

"As is uncontroversial in scientific circles, the mind, psyche or "soul," as well as consciousness and personality, is a component of the functioning brain.[6] During brain death, which is typically bound to occur in as few as 3 minutes after cardiac arrest,[7] all brain function halts permanently. It follows that the mind fails to survive brain death and ceases to exist. The implication of this is that there can be no afterlife. As a dependent variable, the impossibility of afterlife may be inferred with near absolute certainty provided that the same may be done with its aforementioned premise: the identity of mind as a component of the functioning brain. That the mind is a component of the functioning brain is beyond reasonable doubt, for it has been demonstrated empirically on countless occasions."

"Evidence points out that mental development in individual organisms is parallel to brain development. In intelligent animals, human and non-human alike, consciousness as we know it begins to appear at neonatal stages,[13] is lost and recovered sporadically in the course of their lifespan-during deep sleep, syncope and sometimes coma, as lack of communication between neurons-and is lost permanently once their brains are dead. Before the mind begins to form, the organism's consciousness does not exist, but is absent in the very same manner as it is after it dies.
The mind is the result of neural activity, which ceases at brain death due to the massive premature death (necrosis) of cerebral neurons. In the process of clinical death, the heart stops working and pumping blood to the brain, thereby cutting the brain's essential supply of oxygen and of other less urgent nutrients. Measurable brain activity stops within 20 to 40 seconds.[14] As characteristic of all biological cells, nerve cells (neurons) die once deprived of oxygenated blood, destroying the brain."

"The belief in "eternal oblivion" stems from the hypothesis that the brain creates the mind; therefore, when the brain dies, the mind ceases to exist."

"Objections to claims of reincarnation include the facts that the vast majority of people do not remember previous lives and there is no mechanism known to modern science that would enable a personality to survive death and travel to another body"

"It is thought in some scientific circles that the mind, psyche, consciousness and personality are products of the functioning brain and that once the brain is no longer functioning, these qualities disappear.[83]"

"There's no evidence - in fact every bit of evidence that there's no afterlife"

"The concept of the soul it is not recognised by science because it is a supernatural explanation of the phenomenon of human consciousness, and as such non-falsifiable. The soul is postulated by believers to be completely immaterial. Scientists who attempt, and without exception fail, to find evidence of the soul will usually be told that they can't measure or characterise it anyway. Like most other spiritual beliefs, this makes the idea of the soul somewhat immune to scrutiny. Those who logically and scientifically argue against a "soul" would state that if something can't be measured or tested -directly or indirectly- in any way, then it can't affect the material world and therefore is, in all practicality and in all actuality, non-existent. The soul is usually described as an immaterial "thing" in a way that implies that it "contains" someone's consciousness, emotions, personality, and memories. 
Neuroscience suggests that these various aspects of the mind are almost exclusively dependent on the brain. Changes to the brain from injury or illness directly affect memories, emotions and in fact their overall character.[1][2][3][4] If those changes in actual personality can be identified within the working brain, how can the "soul" which is generally described as these aspects in collective, exist? An immaterial entity would not be expected to be affected by a giant rod ploughing right through its owner's skull."

"The afterlife is fairy story for people that are afraid of the dark"

I can't walk or talk ever again, yet I'm still there? I don't respond to any stimuli ever again, yet there's still something inside the body?

Also, "there is no scientific evidence that suggests consciousness survives the death of an organism.[2][3]"


----------

